# Halloween Party in a Marquee? :) (Party tent)



## ScifiPaul (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Everyone

UK caliing 

Anyway we had our first Halloween Party or After Halloween Party last year in a Marquee in our Garden, this year we are doing again.

So what I am looking for are ideas form all of you Haunting people 

How to dress it, music, lighting, Food, Im open to ideas.

Its not an enormous Marquee only 8 Metres x 8 Metres.

Love to hear from you, ideas, photos, videos.

Fire away 

Thanks 

Paul


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

You should theme it after "The Winchester" from Shaun of the Dead. That would be an awesome Halloween party.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Do you have a theme at all?


----------



## ScifiPaul (Sep 29, 2012)

All we did last year was hang some severed heads from the roof, some halloween decorations, and a few other bits.

As we will have a better area this time around I wanted to see if I could get some ideas.

So in a nutshell no theme at the moment other than its on the 9th NOvember thus why we call it our After Halloween Party


----------

